# The girl who does not age



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://abcnews.go.com/2020/Health/story?id=7880954&page=1


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's an amazing story.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that girl might hold the cure to everything!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, thats just wild.


----------

